# Review: Glock 42 - MagGuts 6 rd to 7 rd



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Recently I purchased the MagGuts Glock 42 conversion kit so that I could add an additional round to my Glock 42. It appears to be a very well made product and it performed as advertised! However, it only performed well in one of the two factory Glock mags that came with my firearm when I purchased it brand new late last summer. I have somewhat fell in love with this gun with how easy it is to carry and it's reliability. I have never had a malfunction with it as an off the shelf firearm.

Both magazines are the "03" model, is shown in the photos below. Both have the 33249 number above the 03. 

In the magazine that works flawlessly, it does exactly just that. Not a single hang up in any sense with 250 rounds. If both magazines performed this way they would still be in my firearm. 

The other magazine, well is a different story. The very first time that I racked the slide to load one into the chamber the bullet lodged against the feed ramp. The bullets were very rough to chamber as well, with both manual racking and when shooting. 

I took both magazines apart and inspected. For the life of me, I cannot see any difference between the two magazines, heck they are numbered identically! I cleaned both magazines, made a small indication on the problem magazine, and swapped the springs and followers between the two. I did this to see if maybe it was an issue with the actual kit from MagGuts. 

The magazine without issues continued to function with no problems. The other one, same complications. Rounds not cambering and stovepipes. With the stock Glock springs I have never had an issue with either magazine and have put a couple of thousand rounds down range. 

I took the problematic magazine apart again and could still not find any reason for this to be happening. I did notice that when loading a full 7 rounds that when loading the 7th something seemed to catch inside, as if the follower were catching on something. This would explain why most of the issues occurred after the first shot. I still could not determine what was causing this hangup. 

I have since put the stock spring and follower back into this gun. As much as I would love to have 2 extra rounds, until I am confident and trusting of this kit it will continue to be just another toy to play at the range.

I may purchase another factory Glock magazine to see if I have issues with another one. If no issues occur, I will gladly put these back in. If not, well I now have two spare magazines. 

Ammunition used was Hornady Critical Defense and MAXX Tech 95gr

Please feel free to chime in! 

https://www.magguts.com/products/glock-42


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Does anyone have any ideas as to why the other mag mysteriously does not like this aftermarket upgrade?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Maybe bad/out of spec spring tension maybe? Something you can’t see.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

many moons ago I purchased a mag extension for my G35 to make it go from 15 to 17 or 17 to 19 rounds in the mag (ill have to look to be sure) (EDIT, I looked last night and the mag extension I installed made it go from 15 to 19 rounds) anyhow, all I replaced was the spring and mag base plate. sometimes that thing fired every time, sometimes it didn't, it would jam on the feed ramp or just not push high enough to chamber at all.. I only carried this gun in the woods so I never used the extension after a few failed range sessions, always stayed with the flawless factory mags when I carried it. I've toyed with about every after market part you can get for a Glock from recoil buffers, trigger connectors, mag release extensions, mag extensions, new recoil springs, barrels, tritium sights blablabla.. most are fine and do work as advertised. however there have been 2 things I don't mess with anymore on my every day carry Glocks. 1st the mags, stay with factory and clean them when you clean the gun, just like the gun, disassemble them too, 2nd the lighter trigger connector, keep the 5.5 in the pistol, I installed a 3.5 connector and kept getting double taps about ever mag id shoot, even when I tried not to double tap, it still happened.. I seem to also remember a discussion I had with a good friend years ago who is a retired city detective about how caring extra cap mags could lead to a serious law suite if you shoot and kill someone, something about if you knowingly use an extra cap mag, it shows you had intent of harming others, not defending yourself from harm by others. just something to think about.

in your case I'm willing to bet its the follower causing you your issues.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Factory Glock is my preference. Why try to change perfection?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a pierce pinkie extension on my 43...it holds 1 more and has preformed flawlessly! i think they make a plus 2 but you have to change springs, a no no for me


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

It wasn't either of the kits, as they both worked flawlessly in the one magazine.

I am just going to keep it as stock, with no modifications. I recall the instructor of my concealed carry class Terry Rides, an attorney, stating very often to not alter the firearm. Reason being that itsione more obstacle to overcome in court if a shooting does occurr. 

If Glock could have made the gun to hold 7 rounds I'm sure that they would have. Maybe they know something that we don't know as far as reliability.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The early 42’s were probably the most unreliable Glock ever made


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> The early 42’s were probably the most unreliable Glock ever made


I jumped on one of the first ones I saw, wanted to replace my Kel-Tec .380 and never had an issue with it, however it now just sits in the safe with it bigger brothers since I found the bliss of the G43.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

ezbite said:


> I jumped on one of the first ones I saw, wanted to replace my Kel-Tec .380 and never had an issue with it, however it now just sits in the safe with it bigger brothers since I found the bliss of the G43.


Pretty well known fact that the 42 underwent massive changes because it sucked. I have a good friend that is an NRA instructor and had the same issues as in this article. https://www.swggun.org/glock-42-problems/ Glock did fix it and it should be fine now.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

UPDATE:

I took the firearm and spring kits over to my grandfathers house for him to take a look at. The two issues with the magazine that I have been having reliability issues with when the Magguts are installed, he noticed that the bullets were not sitting as high up as the other magazine. Also noted, the area where the bullet leaves the magazine to be loaded into the barrel, the plastic molding was maybe a millimeter or so above where it should be. 

Today I spent some time inspecting the two magazines further after the Glock 42's weekly cleaning (it's my EDC). I trimmed the excess plastic off of the magazine. The bullets load smoothly now, just as the other magazine. However, when going from 7 to 6 rounds it was still getting hung up when racking the slide to manually eject the bullets. I figured at this point the issue has to be somewhere towards the bottom of the magazine since everything would be compressed in that area. 

After inspecting the two magazines side by side it appears that the metal insert inside of the magazine body is ever so slightly more narrow, with the metal not fitting flush with the plastic.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Now the pix...slo mo....


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

These after market kits are hit and miss at best, for any make. 99% of the time it is a magazine
issue. With follower itself , spring or the locking hole in Mag body.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Update

I received two new factory Glock magazines for Christmas for this gun. I installed the Magguts kit and they both work flawlessly so far. 

The issue seems to have lied with that one magazine that was ever so slightly different.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Update:

Still no issues of any kind with the MagGuts spring kit. I am confident in them at this point. I've put several hundred rounds down range and they have worked flawlessly.


----------

